
New video shows largest H-bomb ever exploded - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/25/science/tsar-bomba-nuclear-test.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/n2SpG](https://archive.vn/n2SpG)

